# June 08' Tarpon Pics....



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Started off pretty slow for me down South, but the last two day got alot better...My boat is 7 for 16 for June...Here's a few pics...Will post more later along with some Video...


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Cool!!!!*

Cool pics where are you guys located?


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Good work!

Thanks for posting the pics. I've almost forgotten what they look like.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

I fish out of SPI and Galveston....



spitfire said:


> Cool pics where are you guys located?


----------



## MercMan85 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think the guy on the right in the bottom picture might know a thing or to about catching those kings....


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Here's a short video clip from yesterday...will post more when I get time to edit...


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

Way to go, Jake! You are on those fish like a daggum spider monkey, yet again. 

Is that a Crystal Gayle shirt you are wearing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

How big was that tarpon in the first photo, it looked pretty thick? Thanks for the photos.


----------



## hector200 (Jul 7, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice going there Capt !.. Way to hook em up. Water lookks good.

Going to be an outstanding year..


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice fish!! And SRV


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

yea that tarpon on the first pic is big


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The Machine said:


> yea that tarpon on the first pic is big


Hey...I don't know what everyone else is talking about...but that is more than five words, more like almost twice that.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

u the man once again


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

June '08.


----------

